

David Byrne (Talking Heads) on Creativity, Writing and Collaborations - inmygarage
http://journal.davidbyrne.com/2010/03/031810-collaborations-updated.html

======
inmygarage
"To have one’s work responded to by another mind, or to have to stretch one’s
own creative muscles to accommodate someone else’s muse, is a satisfying
exercise. It gets us outside of our self-created boxes."

It's one thing to get feedback - but to try and actually _create_ something
with a person that you're not used to working with every day seems much more
challenging.

